# nova scotia



## shzkhan (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi, i want to know when are the new rules for pnp for nova scotia is applied, how is the life, and is rhere any time restriction on staying nova scotia or one can search jobs else where too.


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

shzkhan said:


> Hi, i want to know when are the new rules for pnp for nova scotia is applied, how is the life, and is rhere any time restriction on staying nova scotia or one can search jobs else where too.


No idea when new rules are applied. However if you get a pnp nomiation you should expect to remain in NS while your PR application goes through and for a resonable time afterwards. 

Leaving NS before PR is granted you run the risk of the nomination being withdrawn.

leaving immediately after PR (via PNP) you risk CIC regarding your whole application as fraud.


----------

